# Career Change and Education/Prep Advice



## burpcloth (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm looking for advice on making a career change and how to prepare for it over the next 3+ years. I currently have a bachelor's degree in business and am working as a law enforcement officer in the DC area, with some minor experience in the electricity/electronics field (ham radio license, high school electricity/electronics class, handling my own home improvements, etc.)

I'm interested in learning about which specialties in the field have the most growth/demand, as well as the best earning potential.

I'm also interested in any specific guidance as to classes I can take (on a budget) or whether I should be seeking part-time employment to gain some experience, etc. (Currently, my schedule would limit me to some nights and weekends, which I doubt is very conducive to working in this field.)

Based on the research I've done so far, I'm thinking that seeking a degree might be the best way to hit the ground running - I understand that with a degree in electrical engineering you're eligible to take the journeyman's exam with one year of experience. So, maybe my best route is to find a good and inexpensive school that would give me credit for my past general classes in working towards a bachelor's degree. Any thoughts on this, or specific schools that would work for my situation?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

burpcloth said:


> I'm looking for advice on making a career change and how to prepare for it over the next 3+ years. I currently have a bachelor's degree in business and am working as a law enforcement officer in the DC area, with some minor experience in the electricity/electronics field (ham radio license, high school electricity/electronics class, handling my own home improvements, etc.)
> 
> I'm interested in learning about which specialties in the field have the most growth/demand, as well as the best earning potential.
> 
> ...



I think you'll find with an engineering degree you'll still need 2 years OTJ before qualifying to take the test.


----------



## KC1CX_Whisky (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, I'm a "relauncher" too, and have been doing some research. http://www.edx.org has electrical engineering classes, for free, or a modest fee. I don't know if it would qualify for licensing, probably not. Also, at least in my area, there are registered apprentice classes. I'm working up to asking about taking registered apprentice education without employment in the area to see if that would be helpful or even possible. Good Luck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KC1CX_Whisky said:


> Hi, I'm a "relauncher" too, and have been doing some research. http://www.edx.org has electrical engineering classes, for free, or a modest fee. I don't know if it would qualify for licensing, probably not. Also, at least in my area, there are registered apprentice classes. I'm working up to asking about taking registered apprentice education without employment in the area to see if that would be helpful or even possible. Good Luck.


I've known a few guys that have taken apprentice classes at night and weekends in local community colleges and used having them under their belt later on down the line.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

Instead of paying to go to school you could just do the whole apprenticeship and get paid to go to school.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hand Wired said:


> Instead of paying to go to school you could just do the whole apprenticeship and get paid to go to school.


From what I read here not in all locations do apprentices get paid to go to school.


----------



## LightMeUp (Jul 31, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> From what I read here not in all locations do apprentices get paid to go to school.


That would be correct. When I started looking into apprenticeships, some offered free tuition while others did not. With some programs, the schooling was paid for but you had to pay for your books and supplies. You have to read carefully what each program does or does not offer.


----------



## Billtheref (Jul 25, 2016)

KC1CX_Whisky said:


> Hi, I'm a "relauncher" too, and have been doing some research. http://www.edx.org has electrical engineering classes, for free, or a modest fee. I don't know if it would qualify for licensing, probably not. Also, at least in my area, there are registered apprentice classes. I'm working up to asking about taking registered apprentice education without employment in the area to see if that would be helpful or even possible. Good Luck.


I started taking classes from TENET before I retired from my last job. I had credit for classes before I started in the field. NH has a list of approved classes on their web pages that give you a lot of options.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

burpcloth said:


> I'm looking for advice on making a career change and how to prepare for it over the next 3+ years. I currently have a bachelor's degree in business and am working as a law enforcement officer in the DC area, with some minor experience in the electricity/electronics field (ham radio license, high school electricity/electronics class, handling my own home improvements, etc.)
> 
> I'm interested in learning about which specialties in the field have the most growth/demand, as well as the best earning potential.
> 
> ...


If Brian shows up on this one, he would be the best one to ask about working and getting educated in DC.


----------



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm new to the site and I'm in a similar situation. I've been working in construction and maintenance for about ten years but I didn't get an education when I should have. I have a good bit of experience but no NEC exposure and minimal electrical theory. I just got an offer to work for a new company as an assistant/Apprentice. They have also offered to send me to non-union apprenticeship courses next year if all goes well. I wish I would have gotten my education when I was younger but at 33 I have to support myself, so the opportunity earn a living and learn at the same time is one I couldn't pass up. 

My advice to anyone in their late teens/early 20s is don't hesitate too much. Get your education now. Before you know it you'll be 30 and topping out at $15/hr with no prospects for advancement. I wish I would have listened to all the people who were telling me the same thing.


----------

